# FOD - The Food Revolution Group



## springhill (19 July 2012)

*Crest Minerals embarks on maiden drill program
*

Crest Minerals announced it had commenced its maiden drilling program at its flagship tenement in Western Australia’s prolific Eastern Goldfields near Kalgoorlie

The Company is undertaking an Aircore Drilling (AC) program of up to 10,000 metres to test gold/copper zones at its Majestic North prospect.

Crest’s drill schedule is targeting the northern extensions of a gold and copper mineralisation trend, drilled less than three kilometres away by Integra Mining Ltd (ASX: IGR) at its Majestic project and new Imperial discovery.

Crest said the drill program is designed to expand on previous exploration on the tenement which showed evidence of gold and copper mineralisation, including:
• Existing gold drill intersections in the supergene zone of similar magnitude to neighbouring discoveries.
• Coincident copper and gold anomaly in near surface soils.
• Evidence of granite in existing drilling, which are the same host rocks types as neighbouring Majestic/Imperial.

Crest Minerals Managing Director, Mr Angus Middleton, said: “Our neighbour, Integra Mining (ASX: AGR), is achieving spectacular results from the Imperial discovery in the Randall’s Gold Project, which also hosts its Majestic discovery.
“Our mission is to improve upon their success, while also reinforcing our view that Crest has created valuable opportunity for its shareholders by recognising and holding the rights to the tenure over the greater northward extent of an existing mineralised trend.”

Crest CEO, Mr Stephen Jones, is managing the aircore drilling program, which is designed to extend the 500 metre by 250 metre existing supergene gold anomaly with 40 metre spaced drill-holes.
The program will also drill test the eastern side of the southern tenements with 80 metre east-west centred exploration holes on five drill lines over a two kilometre north-south extent.

Crest expects to announce results from its (AC) drill program at Majestic North in August, and then immediately commence Reverse Circulation (RC) drilling targeting mineralisation at greater depth.

“We are excited about the large-scale potential of Crests tenements in the area,” Mr Middleton said.

“The greater Majestic area is interpreted to be part of a large intrusive-related or porphyry-style high-grade gold/copper mineralised system of a style previously unknown in the Eastern Goldfields.”
Crest Minerals commenced trading on the ASX on 29 June 2012 with only 21,649,997 quoted shares, following a successful $3.5 million Initial Public Offering.

Current SP - 17c.


----------



## burglar (19 July 2012)

*Re: CTT - Crest Minerals*



springhill said:


> ... mineralised system of a style previously unknown in the Eastern Goldfields.”
> Crest Minerals commenced trading on the ASX on 29 June 2012 with only 21,649,997 quoted shares, following a successful $3.5 million Initial Public Offering.
> 
> Current SP - 17c.




Wow!


----------



## So_Cynical (12 November 2015)

*Re: CTT - Crest Minerals*

CTT yet another reverse take over stock however this time it's just a juice and extraction processing and packaging company, in a way this de risks the whole process in that this company 'LangTech International' already has a business and cash flow.

New name will be 'The Food Revolution Group' looking for sales in China etc, MC of only 3.6 M at the moment and revenues of 17M, cap raising ongoing and to come, CTT with mining assets to sell.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20150728/pdf/43026mhsghbx13.pdf


----------



## So_Cynical (2 December 2015)

*Re: CTT - Crest Minerals*

Bought a few the other day @ 0.017 ~ worth a small punt considering the potential to sell into the Chinese market.


----------



## System (18 February 2016)

On February 18th, 2016, Crest Minerals Limited (CTT) changed its name and ASX code to The Food Revolution Group Limited (FOD).


----------



## Telamelo (6 April 2016)

04/04/16 Health drink maker The Food Revolution Group (FOD) is predicting revenue to almost double thanks to a series of deals with major supermarkets and cafes.

The food and beverage maker will increase its range of juices sold at Woolworths and Coles from this month and has also signed distribution deals to sell its products at more than 2,000 outlets such as independent supermarkets, convenience stores and cafes.

The deals should generate more than $15 million in annual sales on top of the $17 million it recorded in FY15, and there could be even more to come as chief executive Bill Nikolovski looks to China for further growth.

Australia makes up 95 per cent of the Melbourne-based company's revenue, with China and Thailand its other two markets.

Companies including Blackmores, A2 Milk and Bellamy's are thriving thanks to Chinese demand for imported products seen as safe and healthy, and China is expected to eventually make up 50 per cent of Food Revolution's revenue.

"We are looking at the premium end of the market in China and if we can tap into that market, it is easily bigger than the Australian market," Mr Nikolovski said.

He said the company also plans to expand into South Korea, which also has a strong demand for healthy products that customers are willing to pay high prices for.

"Globally, there is a trend for better-for-you products, which means more natural, more functional and less processed products," Mr Nikolovski said.

"We are looking at leveraging our products and being disruptive."

Food Revolution was formerly LangTech, a developer of nutrient extraction technology for more than 20 years. It only launched on the Australian share market in February following a reverse takeover of gold miner Crest Minerals.

Mr Nikolovski said the company took over the Heinz bottling factory at Mill Park about two years ago and then merged with marketing and development company Thirsty Brothers to commercialise their products and technologies.

"We have all these technologies and products and realised the opportunity to commercialise them," he said.
He said the company's achievements included a sugarcane extract that has a low glycemic index, which it sold, and an extraction process that cranberry juice maker Ocean Spray uses.

The company's core products are its Juice Lab and Mixologist juice brands, and fruit-infused water Badu. But it also sells fibre and plans to expand into baby food.

Food Revolution issued 120 million shares at 10 cents a share with an implied market capitalisation of $29.4 million in February.

Its shares rose as much as 14.8 per cent in early trade on Monday before closing up half a cent, or 1.85 per cent, at 27.5 cents.

--courtesy of thebull.com.au

The Food Revolution Group juice supply deal a little bottler
April 4, 2016 10:00pm 
Claire Heaney, Herald Sun

HEALTHY juice maker The Food Revolution Group has inked deals with major supermarkets for an expanded range of products, creating 20 more jobs at its Mill Park factory.

The juices, using world leading, locally-developed extraction technology, will hit the shelves this month.
The company will launch 21 products under the Juice Lab and Badu labels in Coles. 

Woolworths will continue to stock its Juice Lab chilled pressed fruit, vegetable and non-milk smoothies range, and also take up the new carbonated Mixologist product.

An existing product, the high fibre dietary supplement drink Hi-Fi, is presently stocked at Coles.

New distribution deals with independent outlets, cafes and convenience stores will see the Food Revolution range sold at more than 2000 retail outlets, including BP service stations and Melbourne Airport.

Listed on the Australian Securities Exchange in February, the company expects the contracts will generate more than $15 million a year in Australia alone. It is also pushing into the lucrative Asian market, with distribution deals in China.

Managing director Bill Nikolovski said the 21 new products added to the four existing Juice Lab and Hi-Fi offerings.
“These deals will see Food Revolution products distributed through grocery, convenience store and route trade channels across Australia, and we expect having our products available across such a large number of outlets will drive strong sales,” he said.

Mr Nikolovski said the juices provided a cheaper alternative to high-priced juice bars.
Food Revolution has operations in New Zealand and processes at the former Golden Circle plant in Mill Park.
Formerly known as LangTech International, it was listed through a reverse takeover of mining shell Crest Minerals last year and renamed.

Its extraction technology, developed by LangTech founder Tim Lang in partnership with the CSIRO, has been used internationally. Mr Nikolovski said the group would expand its workforce to about 80 and weekly shifts from nine to 15.

------------------------------------------------
please DYOR as always

Cheers tela


----------



## So_Cynical (5 October 2016)

*Re: CTT - Crest Minerals*



So_Cynical said:


> Bought a few the other day @ 0.017 ~ worth a small punt considering the potential to sell into the Chinese market.




Sold out in late may @ 0.205 ~ took it off the watchlist and just now looked for the first time since may.

Timing on the buy was near perfect, sold as soon as i realized the new products were a dud, saw them on the shelf in woolies and sold out soon after...lucky i did.
~


----------



## greggles (22 August 2018)

The Food Revolution Group making some share price gains in the last week and a half. The announcement that seems to have generated the interest is the most recent one from 13 August when the company announced that it has signed an agreement with Health More Pty Ltd to develop a range of exciting and innovative beverage products for distribution into cross-border e-commerce (CBEC) channels into the Chinese market.

There is no mention in the announcement of anticipated revenue from the deal but just the mention of selling to the Chinese market was enough to get people excited. Volume is particularly high today so there are clearly a lot of buyers after FOD shares.

The share price is currently up 11.25% to 8.9c.

It will be interesting to see if the reality lives up to the potential here.


----------



## barney (22 August 2018)

greggles said:


> It will be interesting to see if the reality lives up to the potential here.
> 
> View attachment 88981




Good call Greg ……  I know nothing about this one but any "fried rice" trades should be well researched before ordering take aways


----------



## So_Cynical (22 August 2018)

When the Chinese "like" something its a big deal, entering a new product into there market - not so.


----------



## greggles (10 September 2018)

The Food Revolution Group announced today that it has signed a binding subscription deed with Careline Australia Pty Ltd and its founder and CEO Dr Tao (Norman) Li that will see strategic investors headed by Careline and Dr Norman Li invest up to $20.25 million in the Company, subject to shareholder approval.  The parties have also committed to enter a distribution agreement to expand FOD's sales into China.

As part of the proposed distribution agreement, Careline will distribute FOD's juice, beverage and vitamin products in China, through its  growing  network of 10,000 daigous. The distribution agreement will  contain minimum targets of $20M per annum of additional sales within two years at current Company margins.

There's some more detailed information about this deal here: https://smallcaps.com.au/food-revolution-group-china-daigou-market-sales-product-expansion/

Massive volume today for FOD with more than 45 million shares having been traded. I get the feeling that there is more than just retail buying going on today. 10c looks like a critical level and FOD is currently sitting right on it. Sellers are being shaken out and I feel FOD could go higher in the short term based on positive sentiment alone.


----------



## exberliner1 (13 September 2018)

greggles said:


> The Food Revolution Group announced today that it has signed a binding subscription deed with Careline Australia Pty Ltd and its founder and CEO Dr Tao (Norman) Li that will see strategic investors headed by Careline and Dr Norman Li invest up to $20.25 million in the Company, subject to shareholder approval.  The parties have also committed to enter a distribution agreement to expand FOD's sales into China.
> 
> As part of the proposed distribution agreement, Careline will distribute FOD's juice, beverage and vitamin products in China, through its  growing  network of 10,000 daigous. The distribution agreement will  contain minimum targets of $20M per annum of additional sales within two years at current Company margins.
> 
> ...





Great volume today and some inspiring news from the new insto holders as well as a $20.25mn investment from Careline who intend to ramp up sales in China through their established distribution channels.

Basically FOD just needs to make the stuff and Careline will distribute it.

With margins reported to be in the 30% - 40% area, just attach a decent pe ratio to $100mn of sales and see what market cap you get!! In fact just the expectation of rapid increases in sales will be enough to send the SP higher. If BUB is worth $300mn (when it doesn't make a profit) on China expectations then FOD which does make a profit is substantially undervalued right now

I bought a useful chunk of these at 11c today and wouldn't be suprised to see it much higher in quick order.


----------



## exberliner1 (17 September 2018)

The peer group comparison below shows that FOD is stupidly undervalued based on sales multiples even after the rises of the last few days.

A genuine re-rating seems to be underway and still a bit below the radar given the likes of HC don't have much commentary on it yet


----------



## PZ99 (18 September 2018)

I'd bought and sold this for beer money in the early days of 21 cents and forgot about it after that.

Good to see the turnaround at last.


----------



## greggles (18 September 2018)

Another good day for FOD, up 32.14% to 18.5c and currently trading at its high for the day. No news since 13 September, so all of the share price gains since then have been on the basis of the previous announcements and improving sentiment.

I wish I had picked it for this month's stock tipping competition.


----------



## greggles (12 November 2018)

The Food Revolution Group announced this morning that it has signed an MOU with China Petroleum & Chemical Corporation ("Sinopec"), the world's largest oil refining, gas and petrochemical conglomerate, headquartered in Chaoyang District, Beijing.

Under the MOU, the two companies will negotiate a distribution agreement whereby Sinopec will sell
FOD's Australian canola oil products produced across its network of more than 35,000 petrol and
convenience outlets in China. FOD will produce the canola oil products under its Australia's Garden brand.

The MOU with Sinopec follows FOD's participation at the China International Import Expo last week where it shared a booth with its strategic investor and distributor Careline. FOD Chairman Norman Li said the Company received significant interest in its products at the expo and the MOU with Sinopec was the first of, what he expects to be, a series of distribution deals with large Chinese corporations.

FOD has gapped up this morning following the announcement and is currently trading at 14.5c, up 20.83% on Friday's close. It looks like there may be further distribution deals in the wings for FOD so it wouldn't surprise me to see it take on previous highs in the coming days/weeks.


----------



## barney (12 November 2018)

greggles said:


> The Food Revolution Group announced this morning that it has signed an *MOU with China Petroleum & Chemical Corporation ("Sinopec*")
> 
> It looks like there may be further distribution deals in the wings for FOD so it *wouldn't surprise me to see it take on previous highs in the coming days/weeks.*
> View attachment 90230




To the naked eye it certainly looks like a big deal for the FOD group


----------



## aus_trader (12 November 2018)

Bought back Food Revolution Group Ltd (*FOD*) into the Speculative Stock Portfolio.


----------



## barney (19 November 2018)

aus_trader said:


> Bought back Food Revolution Group Ltd (*FOD*) into the Speculative Stock Portfolio.




Looks interesting again today ….


----------



## aus_trader (20 November 2018)

barney said:


> Looks interesting again today ….
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Breakout above 18.5c could be nice !


----------



## aus_trader (28 November 2018)

Looks like FOD is testing the 18.5c resistance with all the news flow that is coming out. Today executed a juice supply contract in China which came only a few days after the supply contract win with ALDI.


----------



## barney (28 November 2018)

aus_trader said:


> Looks like FOD is testing the 18.5c resistance with all the news flow that is coming out. Today executed a juice supply contract in China which came only a few days after the supply contract win with ALDI.




Solid Volume too …. Looks good!


----------



## Ellen Green (29 November 2018)

Chart looks solid. Looking for breakout at 0.20.


----------



## kid hustlr (30 November 2018)

Not a classic one for me but a speccy at new recent highs which appears to have broken through VCP is enough for a punt in the tipping comp!!


----------



## aus_trader (27 December 2018)

Given that FOD has pulled back to around the 13c levels I have picked it for the 2019 tipping competition. I think it could do well and break above the recent high of around 20c if the revenues start flowing in from the recent deals with China. Perhaps further positive news may result price rises too going into 2019.


----------



## Darc Knight (28 February 2019)

FOD down 39% today. They released an announcement at 4.03pm today. A lot of positive news in there, how much is already public I'm not sure.

https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/FOD


----------



## barney (28 February 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> FOD down 39% today. They released an announcement at 4.03pm today. A lot of positive news in there, how much is already public I'm not sure.
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/FOD




Just about to type on this one DK ………. Been very unloved since it looked promising a couple of months back and belted for six today

No idea why the drop, but the chart says hang on tight (unless it does a BIN of course) ………. 

At least your Entry price is good for the Monthly Tipping comp


----------



## Zaxon (28 February 2019)

barney said:


> Been very unloved since it looked promising a couple of months back and belted for six today




Yup.  I sold out of it a few months back. Saw this thread so I checked back in on it.  FOD's even gotten worse.


----------



## Ann (28 February 2019)

Zaxon said:


> Yup.  I sold out of it a few months back. Saw this thread so I checked back in on it.  FOD's even gotten worse.




*Embattled Retail Food Group slumps further*

_Struggling Gloria Jeans and Donut King operator Retail Food Group has slumped to an $111 million first half loss as cafe sales dive, outlets are shut, and poor press clings to franchise opportunities.

Profit at the Brumby's Bakery, Crust, and Michel's Patisserie owner fell by 25 per cent for the six months to December 31 following $123.7 million in impairments, write-downs and provisioning, while total revenue dipped 3.4 per cent to $170 million.

The company said full-year earnings are expected to slide by at least a 32 per cent.

Retail Food Group has struggled financially since accusations in late 2017 that its franchisees had been run into the ground with exorbitant fees, high marketing and food costs, poor quality food and a lack of support.

The company registered a $306.7 million full-year loss in FY18 and accelerated its store closure program in August. More..._


----------



## Zaxon (28 February 2019)

Ann said:


> _Retail Food Group has struggled financially since accusations in late 2017 that its franchisees had been run into the ground with exorbitant fees, high marketing and food costs, poor quality food and a lack of support._




That's Retail Food Group.  The Food Revolution Group sells orange juice etc to places like Aldi and China.


----------



## Ann (28 February 2019)

Zaxon said:


> That's Retail Food Group.  The Food Revolution Group sells orange juice etc to places like Aldi and China.



Oops, thanks Zaxon!


----------



## Ann (28 February 2019)

OK so why such a massive dump of 39.13%?
I  took a look at the announcements and I am dreadful at FA figures but it appears their 
EBITA adjusted HY ended for Dec 31st 2017 was $1,018,173 and HY ended Dec 31st 2018 (638,784)
There is an enormous investment being made by a Chinese investor which may be a real positive for the company or not, depends on how diluted the the shares price will be if they issue new shares. 
Someone a lot more savvie than me will need to look through the Results Summary.


----------



## Darc Knight (1 March 2019)

barney said:


> Just about to type on this one DK ………. Been very unloved since it looked promising a couple of months back and belted for six today
> 
> No idea why the drop, but the chart says hang on tight (unless it does a BIN of course) ……….
> 
> At least your Entry price is good for the Monthly Tipping comp




Up 24% today. Hasn't quite made up for Thursday's dive (-39%). Will it hang on to win Joe a bottle of Cab Sav or will it continue its downward trend?


----------



## barney (5 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Up 24% today. Hasn't quite made up for Thursday's dive (-39%). Will it hang on to win Joe a bottle of Cab Sav or will it continue its downward trend?




It should hit the wall again if the price action follows standard procedure after a serious drop but that is just an assumption on my part. I cant see 11.5 being broken seriously in the short term but hopefully it will hold that till the end of the month so Joe can have a celebratory drink ….. My guess would be well under 10 cents by the end of the month


----------



## Ann (16 April 2019)

ASX announcement this morning.... FOD signs $8 million agreement with ICC Global


----------



## Ann (2 May 2019)

Up 5.26% today...
*Food Revolution Group presses first Juice Lab orders from Metcash*

_The Juice Lab brand launched in Australia in 2015 with a range of cold-filled fruit and vegetable juice combinations to made quick inroads into a market that was looking for innovative new products aimed at health-conscious consumers.


Some of the unique selling points underpinning the Juice Lab brand include the absence of added sugar, concentrates, artificial colours and flavours, preservatives, as well as, implementing fully recyclable bottles and introducing anti-oxidants directly into its products.


The deal announced today further extends The Food Revolution Groups’ strong domestic footprint, with its juice products already being sold via Woolworths, Aldi and Coles supermarkets.More..._


----------



## barney (18 February 2020)

barney said:


> It should hit the wall again if the price action follows standard procedure  …. My guess would be well under 10 cents by the end of the month




Announcement today regarding production of a 'hand sanitizer' …… The traders are milking the C/virus for all its worth. 

I wonder if FOD will follow ZNO with unabated exuberance founded on little more than a bit of disinfectant


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 February 2020)

> Food Revolution Group’s shares have climbed 52 per cent after the company announced it would commence production of hand sanitiser at its Melbourne facility in response to global shortages.
> 
> Marketing the products under the recently-formed Sanicare brand, the company would begin supplying hand sanitiser products to take advantage of ballooning global demand which stems from the coronavirus outbreak it said in announcement to the ASX.





> The company said expected “significant orders from its distribution partner imminently” and that it had secured supplies of the raw materials.
> 
> Food Revolution will use the new bottling line at its Mill Park Facility in Melbourne to produce the sanitiser for distribution partners. The bottling line was in the process of being commissioned at present, the company said



Mmmmm. The SP seems to be getting ahead of itself, as is production let alone sales. Hardly a unique business proposition; as to any moat?!

That said, one of the best commercially available orange juices I've ever tasted (IGA)
.


----------



## System (9 March 2021)

Is Food Revolution Group the Turnaround Story of the Year?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 March 2021)

System said:


> Is Food Revolution Group the Turnaround Story of the Year?



interesting.  It could be a turn around!! The foray to China clearly bombed. The Aldi play would be limited. but now... into Coles, now, which brins scale and prominence, but if it is "_first to market with ‘all natural plant based’ product in the Wellness beverage category" _then to me this is double edged. These sorts of items can achieve a premium price, but is it a core, repeat purchase necessity or just an impulse purchase?

_"FOD’s roll out of products, including its Eridani Premium Marine Collagen and the roll out a range of wellness shots, beverages and plant-based wellness powder supplements across its *Juice Lab Brand* formulated from super foods and plant-based ingredients, has been the catalyst for increased revenue growth._

_"The company has also established a new _state of the art *‘*_wellness centre’ that has the capability to supply all natural food supplements and will assist the company in accommodating increased volumes. All of this activity has led to stronger revenues."


(Mind you, I am deeply suspicious , contemptuous even, of this sort of nonsense, but there's money to be made, So Why Not Pay Attention)

DNH_


----------

